# Moderne Swing GUI  mit Web ähnlichem Design



## eskimo328 (25. Mrz 2009)

Ich hätte gerne ein paar Anregungen für eine nicht so langweilige Swing Oberfläche. Statt eine normale oldschool Swing Dekstop Anwendung dachte ich an eine Swing Desktop Anwendung die vom Layout und Design eher einer Web Anwendung ähnelt.

Könnt ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen wie ich des mein?

Wenn ja, Habt ihr ein paar Screenshots und Bilder?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Swing sein muss, wie wäre es zB mit Eclipse Forms?


----------



## eskimo328 (25. Mrz 2009)

Sollte schon Swing sein.

ich stelle mir etwas in dieser Richtung vor (habe ich vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum entdeckt): RCS² Quadkopter | Screenshots

Vielleicht hat noch jemand weiter Beispiele...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

Ist das jetzt sonderlich ausgerwöhnlich? bzw. was daran?


----------



## eskimo328 (25. Mrz 2009)

vermutlich it, aber nach so beispielen habe ich gesucht und nie gefunden. ein noch besseres beispiel, folgendes gefällt mir sehr gut: SUMERASOFT CRM Software

Ist so etwas mit Java Swing realisierbar? Ich denke doch ja oder seht ihr da irgendwelche schwierigkeiten?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

Buttons, Labels, Icons, Tabellen,...
Ich sehe dein Problem nicht ganz, das sind doch alles Standardkomponenten, bis auf den Kalendar und die Sidebar. Sowas gibt es als externe Bibliotheken.
Man muss halt bereit sein etwas Arbeit zu investieren für eine ansprechende GUI.


----------



## eskimo328 (25. Mrz 2009)

ich wollte einfach nur anhand von beispielen schauen, wie eine gui aussehen kann.


----------



## byte (26. Mrz 2009)

Solche GUIs sind ohne weiteres realisierbar.


----------

